

Why something as simple as a survey could save Groupon - zbruhnke
http://www.zachbruhnke.com/why-something-as-simple-as-a-survey-could-save-groupon

======
jimbobimbo
No, it won't. Right now the G's pitch to merchants is "we have gazillion
customers in 20 miles radius". You suggest to amend this to "we have gazillion
customers in 20 miles radius and 5 of them are interested in buying widgets
that you sell". I would hang up on that if I was a merchant.

